# popper?



## gizfawfish (Nov 11, 2009)

how fast do I pop my poppers. I've seen people rip them back fastly and I've seen them have aslow retrieve. Also how hard should I pop them. should it be making a splash forward when I jerk it or should it be makinga little bubble pool.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2009)

I like to retrieve slow and methodical so I can hear the blurp the popper makes.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2009)

yes I said blurp. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 11, 2009)

Usually as slow as I can stand it - I will not move a popper on the initial fall until all the rings in the water disappear - then it is 2 or 3 pops and a long pause. I also will just "shake" the popper in place like a nervous frog thrashing around.


----------



## ominousone (Jan 13, 2010)

Let the fish tell you.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 13, 2010)

I like to fish them slow, throw it out, let it set till the rings disappear, than I dont pop it hard, just enough to make it "bob"(a BOB is different than a Blurp) and let it set again. Its slow but its effective.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Jim said:


> yes I said blurp. :LOL2:


Blurp works :LOL2:


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 14, 2010)

I do it both ways sometimes they want it deadly slow and sometimes I never stop the bait...Let the fish tell me....If their chasing shad or frogs or even huge bugs they will hit it moving perty fast sometimes especially in real clear water and ya don't want them to get a real good look at the bait just a reaction bite.....JIggY...Thats my 2 cents :LOL2: ;


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 14, 2010)

shamoo said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > yes I said blurp. :LOL2:
> ...




I like to go for the blump sound!


----------



## cavman138 (Feb 11, 2010)

ominousone said:


> Let the fish tell you.



I completely agree. I fish a small pond near my house from time to time and a popper is my bait of choice. They will tell you what they want.


----------



## thudpucker (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried the "Urgle" and the "Gluck" sounds with no luck.
For the longest time, I took you rebel's at your word and tried to make the thing "PoP", until I figgerd out y'all dont know a "pop" from a "Blurp"


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 12, 2010)

It's the Blurp that gets em everytime   .........JIGGY


----------



## Brine (Feb 12, 2010)

I pop it fairly quick as Jigster said....You don't want them to get to good a look on it. The only thing I ever do is vary the cadence, which typically the fish will dictate what works best. 

In low light, and partly stained water I will work it slower. My favorite time to throw a Pop-R is in the heat of summer at night under a full moon. Nothing like topwater bites that you can't see. The bite usually scares me enough to involuntarily set the hook...lol (btw, best to set the hook when you feel the fish, and not before) 

And for all the northern mispronunciations of the sound....

It's "Blurrrup" ya'll. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> It's the Blurp that gets em everytime   .........JIGGY



You mean: "GLUB GLUB BRAAP"


----------



## jspiel (Mar 31, 2010)

as far a poppers go, I prefer the 3/8 oz. hula popper. they cast like a bullit, and make the "just right" sound. as for speed. for me it all depends on the water temp. the colder the water, the slower the movement of the lure.


----------



## thudpucker (Mar 31, 2010)

OK, so we cast the Blurp 30-50 ft to a target.
How far do you play with in on the way back to the boat?
All the way or just a few feet from the Blurgle?


----------



## jigster60 (Apr 4, 2010)

:LOL2: Depends bro....If the target is small say a single stump work it around i good then reel er in ...But lets say ya have multiple stumps or tree limbs work it well past all of them....Okay lets say yer workin a weed line work it till the water deepens then bring it in.....Only exception I ever make IF YER FISHING water with Smallies work that sucker all the way back to ya....I have had Smallies come outta 40 feet of water and blow up on a top water right next to boat......JIGGY


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Jiggy, the weathers warming up, its gittin up on the time to fish.


----------



## Fishes in Trees (Apr 25, 2010)

I've had minimal success working poppers slowly. I like to fish a popper with the same cadence that I would use on a spook, the difference being that the popper splashes more than a spook does. I want a popper that does the side to side, walking the dog action, like a spook does. Many poppers don't do that. The Berkley Frenzy poppers do and the Lucky Craft poppers do. Basically, I think of a popper as a buzz bait with 2 treble hooks. Should I want something stealthy and slow, (which isn't very often) I'll go to a frog bait. JMO


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess I'll have to search Cabala's or BPS for photos of the "Foreign Terms" you used.
Another guy is trying to talk me into some "slider Grub" bait.

I'm just dumber'n a stick when it comes to hooking up those Rubber baits. I need pictures.
I finally got the 5" worm down and picked up a few Bass right in the leaves at the edge of the Beach.

You'd pay good money to seethe look on my Grandson's face when he discovered he had a Fish on there with his worm. Both those kids in the avatar got Bass with dark worms on the same trip.

We didn't have any Poppers with us that day.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 25, 2010)

I caught one of my biggest bass on a small 3/8 ounce red & white popper. A farm pond in Oklahoma, about 35 years ago, snuck up on the pond about 7:00 am, threw that small popper out along the shore - about 18 inches from shore - WHAM - it hit after one Blurrrp - after about 5 minutes or so, I landed the 6.5 largemouth   Otherwise, I use regular size (5/8) poppers regularly, when the conditions call for surface lures. I got red, yellow & black ones in the box...


----------



## wasilvers (May 10, 2010)

After reading about how slow to go, I had to try it out. I started out the am fishing it fast, and no bites. kept going slower and had one miss. Then I went 'painfully' slow - and caught 4 bass. Pretty good when others were only catching 1-2. 

I guess it depends on what the fish want. I've fished them so fast, I didn't think the fish could catch up to them - but they did. :LOL2: 

Also, I fish them all the way back to the boat/shore. Several times I have caught bass in the deeper water that really had no cover. No real reason for them to be there than they were just hungry.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 10, 2010)

I wait until the rings disappear from the initial touch down and then just give a snap to the slack in the line so you get that "bloop" sound and kick up a bit of a splash. I usually wait a few seconds before the next pop and then so on. If that doesn't get a bite, I speed up the retrieve.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 22, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOFtt0243XQ

Check out this video on how slow he fished his popper. 

The green one is my favorite color skitterpop.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 22, 2010)

I will cast it out and let it sit for for about 15 seconds. Then I will pop it and let it sit about 5 seconds between pops. I try to get short pops without bringing it back to me too fast. If I see a fish come close or try to bite it I will pop it two or three times to make the fish think it is running from him. Works well for me.


----------

